# T-Shirt Tag Relabelling



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, I see many posts on this thread and i'm looking for some advice. I am currently looking for a blank T-Shirt supplier and am wondering what would be the best way of labelling my t-shirts with my brand name rather than the blank T-Shirt Supplier.


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

Well there are a couple ways to relabel the shirts:

1. you could cut the tag out as close as possible with a razor and have a new one sewn in.

2. you could cut out the tag and have your own label screenprinted in its place.

some manufacturers make tagless shirts, so dont have to cut one out, you just put your own in.


----------



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I'll look for tagless shirt manufacturers as I plan to buy in bulk. Anyone have any reccomendations for tagless t-shirt manufacturers?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

IcemanUK said:


> Anyone have any reccomendations for tagless t-shirt manufacturers?


Try these two threads for some information:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t26907.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t51133.html


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sturifidness said:


> 1. you could cut the tag out as close as possible with a razor and have a new one sewn in.


you can actually skip the razor part of this. If you are sewing in your own label, you can simply take out the existing one when you open up the seam.




> I'll look for tagless shirt manufacturers as I plan to buy in bulk.


No sure about the UK, but in the US, you can't get shirts without a label. It's againts the law. There are shirts with removeable (tear-away) labels.


----------



## nealand44 (Sep 6, 2008)

why would you want to remove the original label in the t-shirts?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nealand44 said:


> why would you want to remove the original label in the t-shirts?


Rebranding. Most of us would rather have our name on the label instead of Hanes, etc.


----------



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for all your advice. Thats true spalthead, as I plan to produce brand name clothing, its so important to have my brand name as the label. It just woundn't feel right otherwise


----------

